# GUEST Status



## bossdog (14 Jul 2004)

How do I lose the guest status that's in my profile?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jul 2004)

See this post.


----------



## GreenWood (3 Mar 2015)

Another quick question that off topic, but not worth starting a thread for.

Why do I have "Guest" under my name, while other people have "New Member", or other titles?

Thanks

And as for the MP's mine seem to work fine as well, I think it might be as stated a history thing, that it's been too long since they posted?


----------



## cryco (3 Mar 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> Another quick question that off topic, but not worth starting a thread for.
> 
> Why do I have "Guest" under my name, while other people have "New Member", or other titles?
> 
> ...



That has to do with the number of posts you have. The more posts you have, the more you status inches toward the more senior ranks.


----------



## GreenWood (3 Mar 2015)

^That's what I thought, thanks for the reply!


----------



## McG (3 Mar 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> Another quick question that off topic, but not worth starting a thread for.


It is not worth starting another thread, but clearly important enough to derail another thread and potentially distract another person from getting an answer to their question?

As a point of curtesy, either post your completely off topic ideas in a thread of their own, keep them to yourself or (as you should have had success trying in this case) do a search to see if the question has been answered.

… don’t worry.  I will clean-up your mess for you.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2015)

Since it got moved here, why not merge it all into a big thread titled Milnet FAQs (or similar)??

Personally, I was _glad_ that someone didn't start a new thread....YMMV...   :dunno:


----------

